# RUSSIAN MODERN METAL BAND -BEZUMNIE USILIA



## FLY (Jun 26, 2007)

This is the band I playing in.
Your opinion important for me.
www.myspace.com/bezumnieusilia


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2007)

Good enough to get a friend's request from me.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 27, 2007)

Brutal. I've been looking for some Russian Metal for quite some time now.


----------



## FLY (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Battousai (Jun 27, 2007)

awesome! quite intense music .. i like!


----------



## Krunch (Jun 28, 2007)

I like what I hear. 

I didn't see anywhere to buy a CD online at first glance, but maybe I didn't look hard enough.


----------



## FLY (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks! Now we think about online selling. Soon our CD will be available online.


----------

